# Adoption et Protection animale > Ils n'ont pas eu de chance. >  sos pour caniche etat catastrophique..retrouvé attaché a un arbre

## vieux-os

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* pollux
*Type:* Caniche
						
						
*Sexe:* Mâle






Situation actuelle


*Cet animal :* 
								
									est handicapé blessé et/ou malade, 
								
								
								
									est vieux, 
								
								
							
							




 appel recu pour un caniche qui etait attaché a un arbre , depuis plusieurs jours , c est un male , poils catastrophique , d apres les dents je dirais a peu pres 15 ans , apparement aveugle , j ai besoin d aide pour une asso qui puisse le prendre en charge car nous sommes au complet ,et dans le rouge .. je suis allée le chercher , et suis revenue avec ce qu on appel , un chien ....je me suis arreter chez un veto sur le retour , pas identifié ni par puce ni par tatouage 
recherche donc de l aide pour une prise en charge svp une asso pour lui venir en aide,pour la creation de son post il me fallait un nom , alors j ai pensé a pollux, vu son poil ... ,

----------


## vieux-os

il a une queue apparement cassée , le poil emmeler avec des noeuds , les dents super pourries, il fais caca mais ca reste dans ses poils , je peux pa en dire plus a part , un abandon tres lache

----------


## souricette2

c'est monstrueux de voir ça...un chien de 15 ans,le laisser attaché pour qu'il meure sur place... comment peut-on vous aider ? des dons ?

----------


## olivia42

pauvre petit bout ses lamentable

peut ton diffuser ?
dans tout ses poils voit-on si il est castré ?

----------


## vieux-os

*je suis allée voire le véto avec , bilan...c est bien un caniche senior , pour le véto , entre 15 et 17 ans , il a un souffle cardiaque 3 +++, de l'oedeme pulmonaire, pas de crise d urée oufff c'est déja ca...par contre il a une hépatite ...
il est pas castré , il a par contre un seul testicule , , les dents pourries et manquantes , une double cataracte avancé.. et il est criblés de puce ......le véto l'as mis sous traitement , vasotop , et il a un diurétique ...
on le laisse se reposer un peu avant d appuyer sur les controles , 
pour les puces , il a recu une pipelette 

le refuge de l'espoir le prend quand meme , sous sa charge , nous aurons juste besoin d'une fa si possible définitive pour ce ptit père car pour l'instant il est chez moi , et je suis au complèt....pollux , cherche une fa definitive , les soins sont pris en charge par notre asso .....merci a tous pour votre aide pour lancer le sos de recherche de fa definitive , ou mieux adoptantr si une personne craque sur son histoire ...les personnes qui souhaite l aider fiancierement un grand merci a vous ,  les coordonnes  du refuge , ...  mad ducay, 47 avenue calmette , 59700 marcq en baroeul.

panier retraite pour ce ptit père , pour lui finir ces vieux jours* 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

diffusion facebook autorisé pour lui.....

----------


## Daysie433

steph j'ai diffusé dans les priorités du forum pour petit POLLUX   :: 

http://caniche.positifforum.com/t627...s-urgent#39091

----------


## vieux-os

merci monique  ::

----------


## floflo67

Adoptable partout ? covoiturage possible ?

----------


## fanelan

on ne peut pas déplacer le post dans les SOS, plus de personnes verraient Pollux, et aussi faire une demande de dons pour le mettre dans un meilleur état, et AUSSI  :Big Grin:  une FA

----------


## P'tite souris

Ce chien est déjà dans les urgences depuis la création du sujet, vu son âge  ::  

Par contre, oui, faire un sujet d'appels aux dons dans la rubrique dédiée serait une bonne idée, même chose pour la demande de FA.

Merci aussi de limiter les messages hors sujet. La situation est plus que révoltante, je suis bien d'accord, mais les remarques, ne le feront pas adopter plus vite. Merci de votre compréhension.

----------


## vieux-os

j ai passée ma nuit a  lui faire un tit brin de toilette , bon je suis pas une professionnelle , mais  si ca peut l'aider  a se sentir mieux..
je n 'ai pas encore fini , il me reste le dessous du ventre , et les papattes ,  rien que le dos et la tete , m ont pris 8h  sans lui faire de mal , 
le revoici avec nouvelle coupe , je rappelle jsuis pas une pro ..

----------


## nanou13

Au moins il doit déjà se sentir mieux comme ça!!
J'aimerai envoyer un petit don pour ce loulou à quel ordre dois-je mettre le chèque?

----------


## vieux-os

petite info , sur lui, c est un ptit bouchon , qui ne fais que dormir, il est incontinent ,  et il ne veut pas manger , il bois un peu , c est vraiment un vrai papy...

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Au moins il doit déjà se sentir mieux comme ça!!
> J'aimerai envoyer un petit don pour ce loulou à quel ordre dois-je mettre le chèque?


merci nanou.. ::   le refuge de l'espoir 59
                    mad ducay 
                    47 avenue  de calmette
                    59700 marcq en baroeul ...

----------


## tarawera

Vieux-os vous dites que vous n'etes pas une pro mais c'est mieux que ce que j'ai pu voir parfois!
C'est énorme ce que vous faites pour ce petit père !  :Pom pom girl: 
Je vais également vous envoyer un ptit truc pour ce ptit bout.

----------


## djimba

bravo a vous pour lui aider. 
j'espere qu' il va trouver son panier d'or tres vite, le pauvre.

----------


## vieux-os

pollux est hospitalisé, il ne buvais  pas ,  et ne manger pas , il a été placé sous perfusion car une crise d urée , et arrivé ..

----------


## olivia42

mince petit POLLUX  je souhaite de tout mon cœur qu'il remonte la pente 

tenez-nous au courant merci

----------


## chanloue

ho pauvre petit bonhomme... les crises d urée... ça fait peur hein... bats toi courageusement gentil Pollux...

----------


## nanou13

Je souhaite beaucoup de courage à ce petit bonhomme!!

----------


## souricette2

comment va Pollux ?? merci

----------


## vieux-os

pollux et rentré ce matin,tout va mieux , des photos ce soir  ::  :Pom pom girl:

----------


## olivia42

super contente qu'il aille mieux

----------


## chanloue

ouf... merci !! espèrons qu il n fasse pas de nouvelle crise d urée.. allez petit Pollux, profite bien de ta nouvelle vie !!

----------


## tarawera

Ouf, c'est sur qu'à son age c'est pas top.

----------


## souricette2

merci pour les nouvelles, Vieuxos; je vous envoie un petit chèque pour Pollux, pour aider à payer ses soins...

----------


## souricette2

comment va Pollux ? je vous ai posté un petit don ce matin...

----------


## savoirdonner

J'ai posté sur notre mur , bravo pour ton dévouement. Tu peux me contacter si tu as besoin qu'on t'aide 
David 0695464471

----------


## imported_maeva

pauvre petit bonhomme. merci à vous de vous en occuper. Vous recherchez toujours une FA définitive, peux t on on diffuser?

----------


## souricette2

up pour ce post, on ne le retrouve déjà plus dans la longue liste de chiens à sauver en urgence. On aimerait quelques nouvelles de Pollux, merci

----------


## vieux-os

merci a tous pour votre soutien , je ne me suis pas connecter   recemùment , j ai perdu un  de mes petits chats  ::  j avais besoin de solitude, 

au nouvelles pollux va mieux , il mange bien , a meme bonne appetit, il bois  normalement , fais beaucoup dodo ,il n aime pas les promenades , en laisse , ca se compre,nd le tiot père a ete attacher a un arbre , alors il a sans doute peur que l on recommence, 
point de vue santé , va mieux , les pipis sont plus jolis a voir
ptite photo du pepère ............

----------


## chanloue

que votre petit chat repose en paix vieux-os... du courage à vous car les coups durs perso viennent en plus de tous les sauvetages et il doit être difficile pour vous de tenter de faire le deuil de votre petit disparu alors que tant de loulous (et d humains) vous sollicitent.. 
merci pour les photos et les nouvelles de Pollux !! il est en de bonnes mains, espèrons que sa petite vie trouve un rythme tranquillement heureux !!

----------


## Jojobegood Josy

<3 RIP TIT CHAT, meilleures pensées - je relance p POLLUX

----------


## souricette2

je suis désolée pour votre petit chat, et vous remercie d'autant plus pour les bonnes nouvelles de Pollux; on comprend en effet que la vue de la laisse ne l'emballe pas...il se sent mieux sur le canapé...

----------


## tarawera

Bonjour, Vieux-os, comment va votre petit Pollux?

----------


## vieux-os

bjr a tous , 
pollux va bien ,  il mange  pas beaucoup, bois dans la normale , ses urines sont plus belles , coté ballade , il ne veut pas sortir, as t il peur ??  sans doute , pollux dors  toute la journée , il ne se lève que pour  les arrets  pipis , et  grignoter  au passage ,  apres   il retourne se coucher ,  coller au chauffage ,  car il aime bien  
pour l instant tout va bien pour le tiot père

----------


## rafaela13

Bravo pour le toilettage  :Smile:  tu as fait un travail incroyable. Ptit Pollux il a l'air de bien profiter de la vie peinarde, ça fait vraiment plaisir ! ...

Tu as des pistes pour lui ou niet ?

----------


## souricette2

eh oui, ce pauvre pépère est un petit vieux tranquille, qui goûte d'autant plus le confort après avoir passé plusieurs jours attaché dehors...

----------


## vieux-os

oui j ai une piste pour lui , une dame qui  je connais , n hesite pas a prendre ,  ces seniors en fin de vie , le trajet et un peu loin , donc  avant d avoir a effcetuer un covoit , pour lui , je veux etre sur qu il suuportera ce voyage , 
pollux et tres faible , il y a des hauts et des bas , je le garde a mes cotés  pour voir comment il reagis , dans quelques jours et si effectivement , il sera  mieux , pourquoi pas  lui prevoir sa retraite ,  chez cette dame , 
je prefere jouer la securite d abord , etre sur que ce pepere  sera  bien dans ses pattounes , lorsqu il arrivera  chez cette dame , 
une dame au grand coeur sur  strasbourg , .j aime bien sa facon de dormir , on dirais un vraie bébé.....

allez ptite foto  du papy

----------


## chanloue

il est apaisé, confiant... c est le bonheur pour ce gentil Pollux, merci à vous...

----------


## Jojobegood Josy

Bravo !

----------


## souricette2

c'est vrai, il dort comme un bébé, le museau dans la patte, il est vraiment attendrissant...j'espère pour lui qu'il ira suffisamment bien pour rejoindre cette dame au grand coeur ...

----------


## nura

je fais un hs  vite fait  
c'est nath  qui s'occupe de ce toutou?

----------


## tarawera

Cool pour papy Pollux ! Il profite d'une bonne retraite entouré bonnes ondes ! Il se laisse aller maintenant. C'est dodo à fond !!!!

----------


## vieux-os

après avoir longuement réfléchis ,  pollux resteras  en retraite définitive , chez moi , le petiot a des hauts et des bas ,  il a fais  recemment un AVC , il fais ses besoin sur lui , mange  pas beaucoup , et bois quand je lui ramene la gamelle sous la bouche , 
il reste couché , ne se leve pour rien ,  il est vraiment assister , si je lui met pas la gamelle sous le nez il ne mange pas , 
il faut le changer et nettoyer sa literie 5 fois par jour car il fais ses besoin sur lui, il et vraiment incontinent 
donc voila , je  ne peux pas prendre le risque , de lui faire subir un long trajet meme si j avais vraiment une totale confiance , avec la dame qui devait  le  prendre chez elle

pollux reste chez moi definitivement...

----------


## Daysie433

merci steph d'offrir à ce petit un panier retraite et merci aussi à la personne d'Alsace qui s'était proposée pour lui  :: 

il vaut mieux jouer la carte de la prudence vu son état, grosses caresses à petit Pollux  ::

----------


## olivia42

merci a vous vieux-os de prendre soin du petit Pollux

----------


## chanloue

merci d offrir à Pollux une bonne fin de retraite, en toute connaissance de cause.. merci, et... bravo !!

----------


## jocecamille

Merci pour ce pauvre loulou c'est merveilleux de votre part 
de lui offrir son panier retraite
que ses  anciens tortionnaires soit bannis à jamais je leur souhaite quand ils seront
 plus vieux d'être abandonné comme cela

----------


## miclo

petit père, il aura une fin de vie digne et avec  de l'amour. Merci pour lui si besoin d'aide pour lui nous faire signe !

----------


## tarawera

Vieux-os, vous êtes une crème pour ce petit. J'ai eu une petite griffonne qui faisait des AVT régulièrement (sur la fin de sa vie elle se laissait aller généreusement pour ses besoinss... les joins de la maison ont morflé mais que voulez vous, on les aime trop)
Milles grosses léchouilles à mister Pollux (et une p'tite bise aussi à Vieux-os qui le mérite bien)
 ::

----------


## crogiez

bonjour
j'ai vu la photo du recueil sur facebook
vous avez sauvé un chien, j'aimerai vous faire un don à votre asso
pouvez m'envoyer les coordonnées en MP ???
merci

----------


## amelinemr2

Un grand merci et bravo à  vous  Vieuxos , il a bcp de chance dans sa détresse ce gentil Pollux

----------


## Jojobegood Josy

simplement BRAVISSIMO p ce merveilleux sauvetage !
tendres papouilles à POLLUX   ::  ::  ::

----------


## miclo

vieux-os vous êtes une association ?

----------


## vieux-os

mon pseudo vieux os , et un forum que j ai créér pour diffuser un max de vieux chiens qui attendent derriere les barreaux , ce n est pas une asso mais un site de diffusion ,un projet  d ouvrir mon asso vieux os en cours mais , bon , pour l instant pas encore le budget  necessaire , ... par contre oui je suis benevole dans une association , le refuge de l espoir 59 , dont je m occupe aussi pour difuser les loulous , pollux a ete pris en charge par le refuge de l espoir 
quand je vois des ptits vieux en detresse , j essaie , avec l accord bien sur de mad ducay la presidente , de pouvoir acueillir le loulou , pour leur donner une chance 
en general quand ils sont vraiment tres agés , je ne les laisse pas en pension , , j essaie de les accueillir chez moi , comme rose et pollux , meme si on dois se serrer les fesses , l important , c et qu ils se sentent entourés d amour et de chaleur

----------


## vieux-os

petite photo  qui fais chaud au coeur, j adore le voir  ainsi ...

----------


## nanou13

Oh oui ça fait chaud au coeur de voir ces photos, on dirait un gros bébé ::

----------


## fanelan

quel bonheur tu lui apportes, au chaud, avec des copains, entouré d'amour.... et tout, à nous faire monter les larmes.

----------


## vieux-os

des nouvelles du ptit père qui va bien , des hauts et des bas , mais  sinon ca va , il mène sa petite vie tranquille ,

----------


## fanelan

il me fait penser au petit loulou que j'ai à la maison ; une belle fin de vie entouré de calinou et de chaleur, merci de lui apporter beaucoup d'amour Vieux-os  ::

----------


## nanou13

C'est vraiment génial ce que vous faites vieux-os, bravo.

----------


## olivia42

super que de bonne nouvelle du petit pére

----------


## chanloue

profite petit bonhomme, tant qu il y  a des hauts, tout est bien !!

----------


## naps

Ce que vous faîtes est admirable, vous avez tout mon respect Madame. Si le monde était comme vous, il y aurait plus d'horreurs dans ce monde de fous !!

----------


## vieux-os

papy pollux vous fais un petit coucou pour vous dire   que tout va bien ,  beaucoup de dodo ,  mange bien ,  et  ne  boude pas  ses traitement , a vrai dire , il les reclame ,  car il adore la vache qui rigole... ::  allez zou place au photos

----------


## fanelan

merci pour ces photos  ::

----------


## Farley

Vous êtes merveilleuse, merci pour lui, je découvre le post

----------


## olivia42

super que de bonne nouvelle
jolie les photos petit père fait moins fatigué et ont dirait qu'il a repris du poids ou je me trompe
merci pour lui

----------


## chanloue

continue ta petite vie comme ça Pollux !! ça fait vraiment plaisir de te voir comme ça et de lire ces bonnes nouvelles, merci vieux-os !!

----------


## vieux-os

oui  oui olivia , pollux reprend du poids ,le papy   se regale avec les barquette  cesar senior,  avant il n en mangeait  a peine qu une a lui tout seul, maintenant  ,  il  en avale deux complete    ....sans compter les petites gateries derriére .... ::

----------


## nanou13

Merci pour les nouvelles, les photos et tout ce que vous faites pour ces loulous oubliés de tous!!!
Un grand bravo.

----------


## Pialof

ça fait plaisir de voir ce joli papy dans son panier retraite, entouré d'amour et de bons soins  :: 
merci vieux-os pour tout ce que vous faites pour lui et pour les nouvelles et les photos

----------


## vieux-os

j ai emmener pollux chez le veto ce soir a 18h, il est rester hospitaliser... grosse insuffisance renale , ces pipis etait orangé et depuis hier il ne voulais pas manger ....le veto le garde en soin ....il est perfuser....
le voici chez moi  en mode je suis pas bien...j ai froid....je tremble pourtant je suis collé au chauffage   et bien recouvert...

----------


## Pitchoun'

zut alors !  :Frown: 
j'espère qu'il va se rétablir même si je sais que les reins c'est compliqué...

----------


## Daysie433

mince alors pauvre petit Pollux   ::  tiens bon petit père, et courage à toi steph  ::

----------


## chanloue

ho petit Pollux... je croise très fort pour toi... malheureusement ce n est pas fameux ce que tu nous fais là.. cramponne bonhomme.. on t aime bien même de loin... que tu es beau au douillet dans ta couette.. tu es tout en douceur.. courage vieux-os....

----------


## astings

accroche toi bonhomme

----------


## nanou13

Je suis triste pour Pollux et pour vous Vieux os je vous souhaite du courage et on espère surtout que le petit père va aller mieux

----------


## fanelan

::  allez Pollux petit-bout il faut tenir encore,  :: Vieux-Os.

----------


## olivia42

courage je souhaite de tout mon cœur qu'il se rétablisse très vite  petit père

----------


## vieux-os

le veto de garde viens de me tel ,  l etat de pollux et stationnaire ,  un taux d urée a 3, il restera  en hopital  jusqua mardi sur....
je lui est demander de m appeler  a  n importe quelle heure meme en pleine nuit  si  jamais ca s aggraver... ::

----------


## chanloue

pauvre petit loup... on eut espèrer encore pour toi.. tu mérites une retraite heureuse..

----------


## miclo

bon courage petit père, la 2 et les 4 pattes vont prier pour toi  ::

----------


## vieux-os

sa dernière crise d urée , les taux etaient plus elevés , il s en est sorti , donc   je garde espoir qu il se batte encore ...

----------


## chanloue

il a pris goût au bonheur ce gentil Pollux.. cela va l aider à se batte.. et nous sommes nombreuses à espèrer pour lui... souhaitons que nous soyons entendues..

----------


## fanelan

> sa dernière crise d urée , les taux etaient plus elevés , il s en est sorti , donc   je garde espoir qu il se batte encore ...


Oui il va s'en sortir, c'est un battant avec tout qu'il a subit ; maintenant qu'il a trouvé un foyer où il est heureux il va s'accrocher.

----------


## astings

Allez petit père ,on est toutes avec toi.

----------


## chanloue

on peut penser qu il a passé une nuit tranquille.. continue de lutter et de bien réagir gentil Pollux !!

----------


## vieux-os

j ai appeler   le veto  pour aller aux nouvelles du ptit bout....son taux d urée a baissé,  mais le veto  dis  que son état ne s améliore pas ,  il dis que pollux  et  fatiguer physiquement ,  :: il et faible , ne veut toujours pas manger , ni boire  ..il reste  perfuser jusqua demain , et il  ma donner rendez vous demain a 17h  pour voir si  il essaie de lutter ou pas  ou si on dois le laisser  partir   tout doucement.. ::   merde ..c etait pas ce genre de nouvelle que j attendais ........  ::  je ne ferais pas d acharnement therapeutique  sur   mon papy , si effectivement , il ne veut plus lutter , je le laisserai dormir   en paix sans souffrir...mais j espere quand meme ,  qu il voudra se battre encore un peu ... ::

----------


## olivia42

mince de tout cœur avec vous  vieux-os
pour avoir vécu plusieurs fois ses situations je comprend se que vous pouvez ressentir 
et ses vraie qu'ont espère toujours 
courage 
tenez nous au courant merci

aller petit père bas -toi tu a trouver après se que tu a vécu une famille formidable qui t'aime

----------


## nanou13

:: Bon courage

----------


## vieux-os

merci a tous ,  j aimerais bien que le temps s arrete provisoirement  pour ne pas a avoir  a subir demain ,  ce fameux rdv ..
bat toi pollux , tu dois encore voir des belles choses de la vie .... ::

----------


## chanloue

ho flûte.... je veux encore y croire... ce que je vais dire peut paraître cruel... mais si Pollux ne veut plus se battre... reprenez le chez vous... c est terrible un box... même chez le véto... courage...

----------


## Daysie433

petit Polux n'a peut-être plus l'envie de se battre  ::  pauvre petit bouchon je pense très fort à vous deux courage  ::  ::

----------


## astings

Je comprends que cette nouvelle soit terrible et je suis de tout coeur avec vous . Chaloue à raison, c'est terrible de se retrouver seul chez le véto.Il vaut mieux qu'il soit avec vous ,chez vous (chez lui) ,il aura peut-être plus envie de se battre .Je pense trés fort à vous et à votre petit bout.

----------


## Farley

et si il vous voyait, peut-être voudrait-il manger un peu? Pas possible de le rejoindre avant demain 17h? Plein de courage à vous, à lui, et à vos autres protégés, dont Hugo.

----------


## Pialof

Beaucoup de courage vieux-os, surtout si papy pollux est arrivé au bout du chemin ; nous serons nombreuses à penser à vous deux demain à 17 heures et à espérer que le doux papy a encore envie de se battre et qu'il n'est pas encore prêt à aller rejoindre les anges  ::

----------


## Evey

Ici aussi, nous pensons à vous, à tout vos efforts pour lui rendre la vie que tout être vivant mérite, en sécurité dans un foyer, aimé et surtout respecté. Petit Pollux a de la chance de vous avoir croisé, il aura la chance, que ce soit demain ou dans x temps, de ne pas partir seul. Ma plus grosse pensée reste quand même pour vous, qui devait continuer encore et toujours, malgré les départs, souvent trop tôt. Vous êtes quelqu'un de vraiment courageuse.
Je vous souhaite de l'être encore en ces moments difficiles.

----------


## chanloue

petit Pollux... une pensée pour toi et vieux-os... beaucoup d espoir pour vous deux...

----------


## vieux-os

je viens d appeler le veto... pollux rentre  a  la maison ce soir , les taux d urée   sont revenu a la normale , il remange tres tres peu , mais  c est deja ca , pollux  veut encore se battre on dirais  ::   je le recupere  ce soir a 17h et il rentre a ma maison  ::   des photos ce soir ....

----------


## Daysie433

génial, bon retour au petit bouchon  ::

----------


## fanelan

super heureuse pour vous deux  ::

----------


## olivia42

super contente

----------


## astings

Merveilleux,comme on dit, "on est mieux chez soi " Profitez bien l'un de l'autre. :Pom pom girl:

----------


## chanloue

bravo Pollux !! bon retour chez toi et surtout cramponne encore et encore !!

----------


## Farley

magnifique, on espère beaucoup de ces retrouvailles, qu'elles le galvanisent un peu pour passer encore de beaux moments près de vous.

----------


## Pialof

allez papy pollux ! laisse toi chouchouter !  ::

----------


## souricette2

génial ! il est si bien chez vous, normal qu'il souhaite y revenir !! quand on pense à ce qu'il a vécu...

----------


## vieux-os

des nouvelles de pollux qui va mieux , recupere tout doucement.. remange  un peu ,  des ptites bouchées par ci et par la ,  son urine et plus  belle ,  il a attraper un oedeme pulmonaire , mais bon en vu de son age et  son etat de santé ,  un peu normal....  il a des durietique a prendre ,  en plussss du vasotop pour son petit coeur 
chose promise , le voici   en photo le loulou.....

----------


## chanloue

merci !:! que tu es beau gentil Pollux, tout emmitoufflé, heureux avec tes joujoux.. continue ta petite vie paisible...

----------


## fanelan

il doit avoir bien chaud dans son petit manteau, merci pour lui de le chouchouter comme cela

----------


## Farley

extra le petit père, il ne veut plus te quitter!

----------


## vieux-os

> il doit avoir bien chaud dans son petit manteau, merci pour lui de le chouchouter comme cela


pollux en plusss de son petit manteau que je lui laisse , as un petit pull en dessous , et   je le couvre avec un plaid  et de plusss il est coller au chauffage , il est vraiment tres bien  comme ca , il  se sent mieux , en plusss je le vois plus trembler de tout son corps au moins , 
pollux est tres  sensible   au froid , ...

----------


## vieux-os

malheureusemùent ca n auras pas durer...  chute  libre  pour pollux,  il gemis dans son panier , ses membres sont raide, il vomis  une drole de couleur , ses babine se souleve  comme si il et essoufflé...  j ai appeler un veto de garde   il se deplace a mon domicile .....je l attend .. ::

----------


## fanelan

je suis avec toi en attendant le véto (en pensées) et je reste sur le forum ::

----------


## chanloue

ho non... petit Pollux... beaucoup de courage vieux-os, et toi aussi petit coeur... j ai bien peur que tu aies donné ton maximum... stp, prouve moi que je suis trop pessimiste..

----------


## Farley

Avec toi Stéphanie. On sait qu'en adoptant ces pauvres petits vieux, miséreux, on les verra partir plus vite et dans des conditions parfois difficiles, tu es courageuse, et surtout bienfaisante, donne nous des nouvelles dès que tu peux, courage à toi et au petit Pollux.

----------


## 70tina

Difficile ...

----------


## vieux-os

pollux est endormi pour toujours...son heure etait arriver, le veto de garde la endormi,apparement son urée et revenu,il dis qu il a eu une intoxication du a ses crises d urée et pour lui le foie etait bien endommager ...repose en paix pollux, je penserai toujours a toi,jamais je ne t oublierai...

- - - Mise à jour - - -

j ai tout tenter pour toi ptit coeur,j aurai tant voulu faire plussssssssssssss :: ,  repose en paix

----------


## fanelan

Je suis triste pour toi Vieux-Os ; ton petit Pollux a rejoint le Paradis des Poilus. De là-haut maintenant il veillera sur ses compagnons de galère. Courage à toi. Bisoux

----------


## Farley

oh ma pauvre...oui tu as tout tenté, il est parti près de toi, c'est le principal, il était au bout le petit père, toutes mes pensées vont vers toi ce soir avec ces pertes des derniers temps

----------


## chanloue

dure réalité... la maladie a été la plus forte... pourtant... il s est battu comme un bon petit soldat ce brave Pollux et vous l avez admirablement aidé vieux-os... vous avez été sa force et son bonheur.... beaucoup de courage à vous.. ces départs sont toujours trop tôt et très douloureux.. repose en paix gentil Pollux.. tu as été un bien joli et gentil petit bonhomme.. que le paradis des loulous te soit doux..

----------


## vieux-os

ma princesse en debut de moi , mon sidney il  y a 24h et maintenant lui.......  comment accepter c et vraiment dur quand il y en a un qui nous quitte , mais la  3 dans la foulée  !!!!!

----------


## chanloue

holala... quelle triste période, quel cumul injuste... comment essayer de rebondir encore et encore... tenez bon vieux-os... d autres méritent et espèrent encore en vous pour des jours heureux...

----------


## fanelan

je compatis à ta douleur, trois en si peu de temps, cela est très dur, on ne peut pas les oublier mais comme dit Chanloue, d'autres méritent et espèrent que tu leur tendras la main et leur offrira ton coeur

----------


## Farley

c'est extrêmement dur et comment faire pour te réconforter un peu? Te dire que tu leur as apporté une dignité essentielle, un confort de vie refusé à beaucoup, par ta tendresse et ton dévouement, te dire qu'ils ne sont pas partis dans le froid, le vide et le désarroi, je rejoins Chanloue lorsqu'elle dit que d'autres t'espèrent. Plein de courage, plein de bonnes choses malgré tout   ::

----------


## Chinooka

Je viens de découvrir ce post et je l'ai lu d'une traite. Quelle honte de laisser un chien se retrouver dans un état pareil, encore plus quand il est vieux... quelle lâcheté, que ses bourreaux soient maudits à la puissance 1000.

Vieux os, il était en bien mauvais état et s'il a tenu le coup "aussi longtemps" chez toi, c'est parce qu'il se sentait aimé et qu'il a pu puiser sa force en toi et en ses compagnons poilus... je pense aux photos où il est collé au Lab dans le panier  ::  

Merci de lui avoir adouci sa fin de vie comme tu l'as fait et une tonne de courage pour surmonter son départ : un mois ou moins, deux mois, un an, dix ans, 15 ans et plus : on s'y attache immédiatement et la peine est la même.

 ::

----------


## olivia42

repose en paix petit Pollux au pays des anges 
tu ai parti entouré d'amour
courage vieux-os de tout cœur avec vous

----------


## Daysie433

ma pauvre amie quelle horreur ces départs si rapprochés, comme je comprends ta peine pour l'avoir vécue avec mes petits  :: 

quand on adopte des seniors abîmés par la vie et l'abandon il faut une force morale hors du commun pour surmonter notre peine et on a à peine le temps d'essayer de se remettre qu'un nouveau départ arrive  :: 

courage mon amie, toutes mes pensées sont pour toi ce matin et tes petits  :: 

petit Pollux repose en paix à présent  ::  il est parti entouré d'amour je te remercie de tout coeur au nom de tous ces petits  ::

----------


## aristraitchat

Tu lui as permis d'avoir une fin de vie décente, et ça c'est un geste noble.
Il a eu un coeur pour l'accompagner jusqu'au bout. 

Ce coeur que ceux qui l'ont attaché à un arbre n'ont pas. Ces gens là ne connaitront jamais le bonheur d'un regard apaisé.

----------


## Evey

Les mots sont tellement insuffisants dans ces moments là, je ne peux que vous souhaiter du courage.

----------


## myri_bonnie

J'ai du mal à écrire vu que je ne vois plus trop mon écran.
J'ai découvert toute l'histoire à l'instant. MERCI  ::  pour tout ce que tu as fait pour ce petit bonhomme. Dans son malheur il a eu bien de la chance de tomber sur toi. Par contre honte à ceux qui ont été capables d'abandonner un vieux papy, sans éprouver d'états d'âme.
Repose en paix petite bonhomme  ::

----------


## Oxo

Il était âgé le petit Pollux, mais quelle belle fin de vie quand on voit l'état dans lequel il a été trouvé...
Repose en paix petit père  ::

----------


## amelinemr2

.

Bon courage à vous , il est dur de les sauver , de les soigner , c'est d'autant plus douloureux lorsqu'ils qu'ils nous quittent , ce petit bout aura au moins eu une fin de vie entourée d'amour, je suis de tout cur avec vous

----------


## fabienne h

Je découvre également le poste, merci à vous VIEUX OS pour l'avoir entouré et lui avoir apporté ce "confort" sur sa fin de vie.
Merci.

----------


## miclo

vieux-os, cela a été un beau sauvetage, une fin de vie plein de tendresse, d'amour. C'est merveilleux ce que vous avez fait pour lui. Repose en paix, de tout coeur avec vous, seul le temps appaisera  ::  ::  ::

----------


## Pialof

Gentil Pollux, tu étais arrivé au bout du chemin, et maintenant tu as pris la route des étoiles  :: Tous nos petits disparus t'attendent là-haut. Je suis de tout coeur avec vous Vieux-os et vous souhaite beaucoup de courage pour surmonter cette épreuve. Je ne doute pas que d'autres petits malheureux croiseront un jour votre chemin....................  ::

----------


## nanou13

Je ne sais que dire, je me joins à tout le monde pour te souhaiter beaucoup de courage dans cette épreuve...

----------


## vieux-os

*merci a tous pour vos messages de reconfort..


c est vrai beaucoup de peine, ca dechire le coeur car on se demande , si le peut qu on as fais etait suffisant pour lui faire oublier tous ses malheurs ,on se remet en question , on se dis , ahhhhh si je lui donner encore une dernière chance , c est peut etre un coup de pompe qu il a , peut etre qu il ira mieux demain ....
les laissez souffrir n est pas humain non plus ... ils ont deja eu mal toute leur vie , pour avoir a supporter encore...c est vrai je suis consciente, prendre des ptits vieux en fin de vie , ne sera pas pour de longues années, mais si c etait un minimum de temps pour leur faire oublier leur passer douloureux , c et ce qui compte pour moi....j adore les ptits vieux , cassé, usé, fragiles , les beau et les moins beau, les propres , et ceux qui le sont pas , ici ils font vraiment tout ce qu ils n ont jamais pu faire dans leur miserables vie, il n y a pas de limites ... ils recoivent les caresses , l affection , l amour qui leurs manqué, des ballades de plaisirs , des bonnes gourmandises,des dodos bien au chaud... ...
je ne dois pas baisser les bras , car ces petits miséreux , ne sont pas souvent aimé, on les ignores, on passe devant leur box en faisant croire qu ils n existent pas ....ou qu on ne les as pas vus......
pollux , et partis au ciel , il a laisser sa place a un futur rescapé ,et je suis sur qu il se dis la haut...continue maman d aider.....

moi je dis toujours et c et pourtant vrai.....

qui veut faire quelque chose ,trouve les moyens 
qui ne veut rien faire trouve des excuses ....


merci a tous d avoir encourager pollux , de l avoir aimé, reconforté....*

----------


## poppo

Je découvre également le post grâce au post de Bill et Esio....que dire ? Tout a été dit.

Merci Stéphanie ( si je peux me permettre) d'avoir été là pour eux tous, ils t'attendront sois en certaine. On "revoit" tous ceux qu'on a sincèrement aimé , pour moi ce n'est pas une croyance mais un savoir que j'ai au plus profond de moi depuis toujours n'étant pourtant pas du tout croyante mais ça je le sais.
Maigre consolation actuellement mais j'espère que cela peux t'apporter un peu de réconfort.
 ::

----------


## fidji62

Moi aussi je découvre seulement l'histoire de Pollux et ce que vous avez fait, Vieux os est tout simplement admirable, heureusement qu'il y a encore des gens comme vous, sensible à la misère animale. Merci de l'avoir aimé et de vous en etre aussi bien occupé.

----------


## Farley

oui c'est tout à fait vrai ce que tu dis Vieux-Os, et c'est valable également pour nous, qui se retourne sur les abandonnés, les vieux, les cabossés? Dans ce domaine les bêtes et les hommes connaissent le même sort. Sans aucune démagogie, je crois que je n'ai jamais appris autant de mes animaux que depuis qu'ils sont vieux, nous sommes encore plus à l'écoute, attentifs à leur moindre bobos, la confiance mutuelle se renforce et c'est un enrichissement permanent, même si la peur de les perdre se mêle à tous ces instants. Tu n'as pas fait peu, tu as contribué à leur rendre la fin moins dégueulasse qu'elle ne l'est déjà, car c'est justement ce point culminant d'angoisse intense face à la mort qu'il faut pouvoir prendre en charge sans s'en détourner parce qu'elle nous ramène à notre propre condition. Je sais que je me répète, mais merci encore pour eux, et pardon pour ce commentaire un peu long.

----------


## rafaela13

J'avais suivi le post au début puis j'ai perdu un peu le fil (sachant que c'était toi, je savais que tout était "au mieux"), je suis tellement désolée pour toi pour les 2  ::  
Je t'accompagne en pensées. Beaucoup de courage.

----------


## Daysie433

complètement d'accord avec Farley........je suis arrivée sur rescue par hasard il y a 4 ans pour y trouver un chat à adopter et en première page il y avait jisou, mon premier adopté sur rescue (histoire sur le lien sous ma signature)

devant ce pauvre petit j'ai craqué, plus de chat recherché (je me suis rattrapée depuis puisque j'en ai 3 à la maison)
Jisou a été le déclencheur de mes adoptions de seniors puisqu'en 4 ans j'en ai adopté 9 et pris 2 en fa définitive, tous des petits vieux abîmés et très malades dont personne ne voulait, ceux que personne ne voyait au fond des refuges, ceux qui attendaient la mort en fourrière et jamais au grand jamais je n'ai regretté un seul instant de les avoir adoptés, même si mon coeur a été brisé 7 fois en 18 mois ces derniers temps.

je sais steph que tu mènes le même combat et pour cela je t'admire beaucoup, malgré ton chagrin tu es présente encore pour prendre un petit de 17 ans en menace d'eutha  ::  chapeau bas mon amie

tous tes petits disparus veillent sur toi et te montrent le chemin  ::  garde d'eux le souvenir de l'amour qu'ils t'ont tous donné lors de leur passage chez toi, quel que soit le temps qu'ils ont eu, crois moi près de toi ils étaient heureux  :: 

si seulement on pouvait changer les mentalités et que l'abandon disparaisse .....

----------


## Pitchoun'

repose en paix petit Pollux  ::

----------


## naps

Pauvre Pollux, mais pour la fin de sa vie, il est parti accompagné. Vous étiez à ses côtés et pour lui je pense que c'est la plus belle chose qui pouvait lui arriver. Il est parti digne, entouré d'amour et de soins. Il était heureux et c'est laissé partir sereinement.
Courage Vieux-os, vous avez fait le maximum et dans ces moments de chagrin, nous sommes tous avec vous.

----------


## teddy82

:: Repose en paix joli papy Veille sur ta maman

----------


## breton67

Comme Chinooka je découvre ce post 
vieux os je ne peux que vous dire ma reconnaissance pour tout ce que vous avez fait pour cette petite misère et les autres  :: 
un seul regret :que le destin ne lui ais pas permis de profiter du seul bonheur qu il a sans doute eu dans sa vie 
je partage votre douleur l ayant vécu tant de fois aussi , rien de plus dur que ces petites vies qui ne tiennent qu a un souffle ,qu on voudrait tant retenir .......
repose en paix pauvre petit coeur

----------


## anniec

::  ::  ::

----------


## santig du

::

----------


## astings

Je viens seulement d'apprendre la triste nouvelle,merci de lui avoir permis une fin entourée d'amour et digne.

----------


## superdogs

[QUOTE=vieux-os;1760783][B]merci a tous pour vos messages de reconfort..   c est vrai je suis consciente, prendre des ptits vieux en fin de vie , ne sera pas pour de longues années, mais si c etait un minimum de temps pour leur faire oublier leur passer douloureux , c et ce qui compte pour moi....j adore les ptits vieux , cassé, usé, fragiles , les beau et les moins beau, les propres , et ceux qui le sont pas , ici ils font vraiment tout ce qu ils n ont jamais pu faire dans leur miserables vie, il n y a pas de limites ... ils recoivent les caresses , l affection , l amour qui leurs manqué, des ballades de plaisirs , des bonnes gourmandises,des dodos bien au chaud... ... je ne dois pas baisser les bras , car ces petits miséreux , ne sont pas souvent aimé, on les ignores, on passe devant leur box en faisant croire qu ils n existent pas ....ou qu on ne les as pas vus...... pollux , et partis au ciel , il a laisser sa place a un futur rescapé ,et je suis sur qu il se dis la haut...continue maman d aider.....  [COLOR=#ffa500][SIZE=5][I]qui veut faire quelque chose ,trouve les moyens  qui ne veut rien faire trouve des excuses ....  MERCI VIEUX OS....

----------


## miclo

Daysie, quel bel hommage !! j'en ai les larmes aux yeux.
Les petits vieux ne sont presque pas regardés (à partir de 8 ans ils sont vieux !!) ,peu de temps à vivre, des frais vétos, des pipis ............... et des pleurs
je suis une fana de teckels et ma première adoption a été un petit abandonné de 15 ans chez cani-séniors, beaucoup de chance, je l'ai gardé 2 ans, aujourd'hui ils sont 6 à la maison de 7 à 12 ans (je suis une très mauvaise FA  :: ).

----------


## superdogs

> Daysie, quel bel hommage !! j'en ai les larmes aux yeux.  je suis une fana de teckels et ma première adoption a été un petit abandonné de 15 ans chez cani-séniors, beaucoup de chance, je l'ai gardé 2 ans, aujourd'hui ils sont 6 à la maison de 7 à 12 ans (je suis une très mauvaise FA ).


   Mandy est très probablement quasi sauvée, si tout se passe bien, en tout cas en FA en France.. mais ROGER attend toujours qu'on le sorte de la-bas... vous "z'auriez pas 1 tite place pour lui??? Pleeeaaaaase ?

----------


## Daysie433

superdogs je ne peux plus prendre de petits en adoption........je viens d'avoir une attaque de paralysie faciale et me suis rendue compte que personne pour assumer mes petits en cas d'hospitalisation.......il me reste 3 seniors chez moi......1 de 15 ans en fa définitive très malade, 2 de 14 ans dont 1 pour lequel je viens d'apprendre qu'il a une cirrhose du foie avec frais très importants pour essayer de le maintenir dans les meilleures conditions possibles et 3 minous et une petite chienne roumaine de 4 ans qui vient de rejoindre ma tribu.

Roger a un topic sur rescue ? si oui mettez moi le lien et je vais voir si je peux le diffuser sur "adoptez un caniche" ?? 

si ce n'est pas un toutou de petite taille je peux le mettre dans la rubrique "coups de coeur" de mon forum pour essayer d'aider

----------


## olivia42

> superdogs je ne peux plus prendre de petits en adoption........je viens d'avoir une attaque de paralysie faciale et me suis rendue compte que personne pour assumer mes petits en cas d'hospitalisation.......il me reste 3 seniors chez moi......1 de 15 ans en fa définitive très malade, 2 de 14 ans dont 1 pour lequel je viens d'apprendre qu'il a une cirrhose du foie avec frais très importants pour essayer de le maintenir dans les meilleures conditions possibles et 3 minous et une petite chienne roumaine de 4 ans qui vient de rejoindre ma tribu.
> 
> Roger a un topic sur rescue ? si oui mettez moi le lien et je vais voir si je peux le diffuser sur "adoptez un caniche" ?? 
> 
> si ce n'est pas un toutou de petite taille je peux le mettre dans la rubrique "coups de coeur" de mon forum pour essayer d'aider



Daysie prenez soin de vous 
ont n'ai loin géographiquement mais si vous avez besoin dites le il y a toujours moyen d'aider que se soit pour vos séniors ou vous-même
biz

----------


## miclo

en prenant de l'âge, c'est le problème !! en cas d'hospitalisation qui prendra soin des petits !! et il faut penser même au pire !!

----------


## lorette65

J'arrive en retard, comme d'habitude  :Frown:   Je t'embrasse bien fort Steph ; tu fais partie de la belle mais douloureuse famille de ceux qui adoptent les petits vieux délaissés.  Sois remerciée pour cela  ::

----------

